# DIY: Rusted hood maintenance...



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

Figured somebody might need to know how to do this....
in the words of the wise:

_Quote, originally posted by *"Broke4Speed"* »_Bare metal doesn't really rust as fast as people think...

Needed tools/materials:
1. Metal brush








2. Hydrogen peroxide/vinegar/salt








3. Bowl and sponge (preferably the rough ones...or even metal...)








Step 1:
Clean as much of the previous crap (salt etc..) off the hood using the brush..








Here you can see the "cleaned" part vs. the old part...








Step 2:
Mix the chemistry - its not really dangerous so there's no need to wear gloves or anything - unless you're made of metal....
The mix is about 33% of each....








Step 3: 
Apply chemistry to hood - do it in small portions as to avoid leaking etc...doing it under hot sun will help with the rusting but dries it off too fast...
























Step 4:
Grab a beer and enjoy....
The peroxide and vinegar combo does something awesome - you can pretty much see the rust form right away - the only thing you want to watch out for is wiping it off - its very "fragile" at the beginning...

Disclaimer: I am not responsible for your actions. Please do not take a metal brush to a painted hood and hope it works. Apply caution when scraping the hood as to not damage the surrounding areas - fenders, bumper, headlights etc....
Let the flame fest - BEGIN!


----------



## Rubadub69 (Feb 17, 2007)

all you have to use is paint stripper get it to metal then spray some battery acid on it will rust in one night thats how I did mine


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (VWGOLF2.0)*

but how do you care for the beautiful iron oxide finish?


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (VWGOLF2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGOLF2.0* »_all you have to use is paint stripper get it to metal then spray some battery acid on it will rust in one night thats how I did mine

yeah - couldn't find any battery acid on my shelves








on top of that I used every paint stripper in the book and the paint just flaked stupidly and didn't really clean all that well - I had to take the grinding wheel to it....


----------



## WillMK3 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: DIY: Rusted hood maintenance... (nitec)*

hey i was wondering if you could post the pictures again..
or email me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## VicFlo (Feb 17, 2009)

there used to be a thread on here either about rusted hoods or rat stylz and they had rust spray paint the guy did his airbox engine cover fenders etc. same look and a whole lot safer.


----------



## VicFlo (Feb 17, 2009)

ha I found it


----------



## RAINWAGEN (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard that 24 grit and vinegar and remove ur hood my buddy did it on the car and it driped on his mk2 jetta


----------



## DubReich (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## curvychik (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of doing a hood like this for my boyfriend for christmas, I'm trying bleach for now though and lots of sunlight.
:banghead:
not sure how it will work out.

I sanded the hood down to bare metal, this took only about 8 hours of hand sanding till I could find someone to borrow an air sander off of. Then it took like 2 hours to get it to bare metal


----------



## curvychik (Feb 25, 2010)

1. Bare Metal









2. Bleached Overnight









3. First Layer of Peroxide+Vinegar+Salt Mixture









4. Two Hours Later, Second Layer Applied after this picture









So, when I started this project, I wasn't much of a fan. In fact, this seemed like an idea that someone with a Honda would do. But as of now, I like it. I like the splattered/tie dye look the hood has as of currently.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I never understood the rusted hood thing, to me it looks like crap!


----------



## curvychik (Feb 25, 2010)

BiH said:


> I never understood the rusted hood thing, to me it looks like crap!


well it depends on what kinda car you drive.. i have a beat up daily that im puttin it on.. kinda matches the car


----------



## Reflex Silver 06 mkv (Mar 17, 2010)

So can anyone help me this? Is it possible to spay a clear coat finish over a rusted hood? I want the look but I want it to last and I want it to be shiny. Just wondering if anyone can give me any input?


----------



## pinscher (May 2, 2009)

Reflex Silver 06 mkv said:


> So can anyone help me this? Is it possible to spay a clear coat finish over a rusted hood? I want the look but I want it to last and I want it to be shiny. Just wondering if anyone can give me any input?


i would also like to know this


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

:wave: "airplane cleaner"


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

pics dont work.... i would like to see some picture comparisons of them done different ways


----------



## curvychik (Feb 25, 2010)

i wanna post current pics of the hood i did. maybe later i will


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

Aircraft stripper doesn't work, used a whole can and a little peeling here and there nothing enough to help though.


----------



## exclamation (Jan 31, 2011)

Can we get a report of those pictures? My hood got a little dented and I'm getting a new one so i want to rust this biznatch!


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

Is being un-rusted tomorrow and primed


----------



## dualrectified05Gli (Jul 13, 2009)

Currently working on the "winter mode" hood for my mk2. Don't worry this hood was dented in multiple places. I did not wreck a piece of vw history.

Hate away 

the look 








the texture


----------



## eastsider2k6 (Sep 13, 2011)

*grinding wheel*

i burned 2 grinders using the brush wheel. in the end it was worth it because it came out nice


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

Bump! Moar pics. opcorn:


----------

